# Wolfe Rub Thin Cut Pork Chops



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is the beginning of my cook today.  I have rubbed the pork chops and have them in the fridge.  This afternoon, I'm going to fire up the smoker and use some hickory to smoke them up.  I figure it shouldn't take much charcoal, wood, or time as thin as they are.  I plan to cook them near the firebox.  Any suggestions on this, let me know!!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 24, 2006)

I would grill them...indirect with and add a chunk of wood to the fire


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 24, 2006)

I 2nd Wittdogs opinion. Some wild rice would make a nice side.


----------



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

That's kind of what I'm intending.  Since we only have a gasser (with one burner out and can't find a replacement), I'm going to start the charcoal in the firebox, add some hickory chips, and cook them close to the fire.  Les did some burgers that way and it worked great!  Hopefully, it will work for me. lol

As for sides, I am thinking yellow rice and some gingered carrots.  I don't have any wild rice here.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 24, 2006)

Doesn' you pit have a charcoal grate?


----------



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

You mean in the part where you put the meat? I'm lost. lol


----------



## wittdog (Oct 24, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> You mean in the part where you put the meat? I'm lost. lol


yeah where you put the meat....like a regular grill


----------



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok I gotcha! LOL  Yeah, it does but we haven't used it that way and Les didn't really want a fire built in that part.


----------



## Finney (Oct 24, 2006)

if they're that thin, just cook them direct over a wood fire.  
"high & quick"... get it over with.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 24, 2006)

Finneys got it right! They are too thin for indirect.


----------



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, my way is working just fine. lol  I'll have pics in just a bit to share.  They're plugging away.


----------



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

First pic is on the pit............






Plated..............







View from my front door....................Love how the sun is going down and the tops of the colorful trees are lit up.


----------



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry the pics are kinda dark.  I'm still trying to learn all the features on this new camera and didn't want to take the time to get the book out right now. lol


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 24, 2006)

Good looking dinner Allie!


----------



## Finney (Oct 24, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd have to ask your grandmother about that! 

Allie it looked great!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Great looking dinner Allie!


----------



## Finney (Oct 24, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd have to ask your grandmother about that! 

Allie it looked great![/quote:dyo1khaw]

They are both dead.  Have to go to some one that can contact the other world.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd eat that.  I am sure Les put the hurtin on them.  Love the sunset shot too.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 24, 2006)

nice lookin chops you got there allie


----------



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you!  They turned out rather well.  I don't really like the thin chops as well as a thicker cut but they were on a pretty good sale. lol  Les enjoyed them but said I should have gone heavier on the rub.  Larry, it's some good stuff.  I agree that I really didn't do it justice by going skimpy this time around. lol


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 24, 2006)

Well glad it turned out good for you Allie. I had to use Shake n Bake BBQ flavor tonight on my pork.  That go along with my ho made squash casserole which is rumored to be a grand prize winner.  I always love that old commercial on TV where the family is sitting around the dinner table and daddy say...Dang this is the best fried chicken I ever ate.  Then the little girl says...It aint fried Daddy..we used shake n bake and I helped.  The phraseology got a real strong Southern accent ya know? Obviously they from Alabammy or somewhere like that.  I cant cook every meal on the gas grill ya know?

bigwheel


----------



## allie (Oct 24, 2006)

I actually bought some Shake N Bake planning to use it on these little chops.  Then last night Les and I was talking and he suggested throwing them on the pit.  I would have used the gasser but with the one burner out, it doesn't work well at all.  

Mind sharing that squash casserole recipe?  I love squash!

Hmm, I have a south Georgia accent but not sure if it's different from an Alabama or not. lol


----------

